# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Iznajmljivanje izdajalica

## BusyBee

Samo sam htjela pozdraviti pocetak ove prakse i kod nas. Jako me veseli da ce zene konacno imati i ovu opciju. Bravo! I bravo i za popularnu cijenu.  :D

----------


## Maslačkica

> Samo sam htjela pozdraviti pocetak ove prakse i kod nas. Jako me veseli da ce zene konacno imati i ovu opciju. Bravo! I bravo i za popularnu cijenu.  :D


X

 :D  :D 
(jedino ne potpisujem ovo "i kod nas". Nisam znala da je to vani uobičajena praksa)

----------


## Kapric

A gdje? Ne smije li se javno, molim na pp.

Budući da čekam blizance, trebam duplu, električnu  8) 

Rado bih je unajmila, znam da je to uobičajena praksa u SAD-u, nisam znala da je počelo i kod nas.

----------


## puntica

> A gdje? Ne smije li se javno, molim na pp.
> 
> Budući da čekam blizance, trebam duplu, električnu  8) 
> 
> Rado bih je unajmila, znam da je to uobičajena praksa u SAD-u, nisam znala da je počelo i kod nas.


piše u tekstu na portalu, pogledaj http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=2744


I baš super ideja  :D

----------


## Kapric

puntice, puno hvala!  :Kiss:

----------


## piplica

Super, ovo me baš veseli! :D

----------


## upornamama

:D

----------


## melange

bravo  :Smile:

----------


## lucij@

WOW   :Klap:

----------


## twinmama

za svaku pohvalu :D

----------


## crnkica

dižem ovo iz pepela... jer stvarno je odlično. Ja sam imala strašnih problema s dojenjem a da sam mogla posuditi el. izdajalicu mislim da bi mi bilo puno lakše
Pohvaljujem ovu ideju...
 :Idea:

----------


## susret

Šteta što ovo nisam ranije vidjela...

----------


## BusyBee

Tekst je maknut, kao i vijest jer se, na zalost, ispostavilo da su uvjeti najma puno drugaciji nego sto smo mi dobile informacije.

----------

